# Heated Shop Cabinet



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

My shop is unheated so every winter I have to find space in my laundry room for glues, paint, stain, and different tape products.

My nicad batteries are sitting on the kitchen counter as I type.

I found this solution at Instructables.

http://m.instructables.com/id/Build-a-heated-storage-cabinet/step4/Finishing-up/

The only design change I would make aside from construction methods would be to line the cabinet with rigid foam insulation.

Your thoughts?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That looks like a good practical way to go.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I totally agree. All you need is enough heat to make it a microclimate inside your box. I was thinking about taking a large, old ice chest I had and cut a hole in the side and put a low watt bulb inside that with my stains and glues.


----------

